# Smit Tug



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Anyone interested. On this web there is a video of a tug in very rough seas.
Should bring back a few memories to ex tug men. Just click on web, and scroll down for video. After video just keep clicking start for lots of other ships, and Interests. Very good site.

www.xs4all.nl/~eeuwen/smit_lloyd.htm

Barney.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Cheers Danube....excellent value for money trip..!

Rushie


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

having just consumed a quantitiy of ale and a large portion of chicken curry ... i felt a wee bit queasy watching that...must be getting old i guess!
thanks for posting that site. typical north sea weather right enough!


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks for that Barney often wondered about those Tugs never seen one in action excellent mate.
Bobby


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Brilliant but, er........not a tug! She is a Supply Ship built as an AHTS - anchor handling tug supply - but that's an ex tugman, ex supply ship man being a bit daft!

That was fairly normal weather up there - I knd you not.......


----------



## R.Philip Griffin (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the site Barney. I sailed in SL12 & 14 in Australia in'70/'71 and on the four Australian built SL's 31;32;33;34. The great thing about these small jobbies was they had marine diesels and not tractor engines and didn't oil up when standing by under the rig. Grifmar


----------

